# Best 40 S&W for defense



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

Hello, I was wondering what the best 40 cal load for home defense and carry was. I hear alot of Hornady and Blazer, etc.. But I was wondering what you guys (and girls) think. I was hoping to get a final descision made b4 our next Dallas area gun show in mid January.

I don't even know when to start (hence the lack of a poll).


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

This topic has been done over and over again on countless gun boards. Twice by me.

I did a poll on two different gun forums and in .40 S&W the two top contenders seem to be Speer Gold Dot 165 Gr. And Remington Golden Saber.

I use a variation of the 165 Gr. Gold Dot bullet loaded by Double Tap. 

1140fps 476 ft/lbs from a 3.5"bbl.

1240fps 563 ft/lbs from a 4.5"bbl.

Respectable numbers and they function well in my firearms.

What ever you decide, invest in a few hundred rounds and make sure they feed reliably in your Weapon of choice.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I shoot Federal Hydrashocks (135gr) in my 9mm, and Hornady TAP (230gr) in my 45.

In a 45, I don't think it is as big of a deal. In the 9mm and 40, I'd go with a max-expansion, and clean feeding round (Hydrashock).

Often, guns have some ammo that feeds well and others that don't, but in a modern auto (Glock, XD, M&P, Sig, Walther/Smith) it's much less likely to find a choosy gun. 1911's sometimes have issues.

In general, shot placement is KING. In short barreled guns, lighter weight bullets and low-recoil ammo will get you back on target quicker. In bigger caliber guns, 44 and 45, it is the weight that pushes through and makes bigger holes, but the gun tends to be heavier too.

At the same velocity, heavier is "better", but less controlable.

Small gun - Small bullet.
Big gun - Big bullet.

Beyond that... all of the name-brand, late model defensive ammo will do the job. Hydrashock, TAP, Golden Saber, etc. Hell, Winchester White Box Hollowpoints kill 'em just as dead if you place the bullet right...

JW


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

kenn said:


> I was wondering what the best 40 cal load for home defense and carry was.


The best load is the one that functions without problems in your particular handguns. The actual brand is of a much lesser concern, since they will all do the job if you place the bullet where it needs to be (as mentioned above).

PhilR.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

*JeffWard* and *PhilR.* hit the nail on the head, as usual. Any of the modern premium JHPs from a reputable manufacturer will work fine for defense. Just find one that works well in your gun and move on to more important things. The mental energy expended on ammo selection is much better directed toward improving mindset, marksmanship, gunhandling ability and tactics.


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

One of my shooting buddies told me he read that a test was done on muzzle flash at night and it was found that Golden Saber had the least muzzle flash of any of the well known self defense cartridges. Another consideration since many self defense rounds are fired after the sun goes down.


----------



## RoadRnnr69 (Dec 23, 2007)

I have Winchester Ranger hollow points in my carry magizine.
My brother is a LOE and that is what the PD provides them so that was all the research I needed to do.


----------



## 229DAK (May 7, 2006)

I use Gold Dots.


----------

